# DIE winterharte, blaue Seerose?



## Epalzeorhynchos (24. Juni 2007)

Hi.

Ich habe *hier* etwas von einer blauen, winterharten Seerosen gefunden.



> Winterharte __ blaue Seerosen habe ich durch kreuzungen erhalten.
> Diese Sorte kann bei mir abgeholt werden. Kein Versand




Kann man das glauben? Welche der aufgeführten Sorten ist eigentlich gemeint?

Nach dem aktuellen Stand gibt die ja noch nicht.


----------



## marc (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: DIE winterharte, blaue Seerose?*

Mahlzeit!

Also ich hab auch mal auf der Seite geschaut,aber welche davon die "Winterharte" sein soll  

Und wie du schon sagst Mirko,von erfolgreichen Kreuzungen hab ich auch noch nichts gehört.Was das angeht bleib ich auch immer am Ball,denn was blaues Winterfestes wäre schon super  

ciao Marc


----------



## Elfriede (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: DIE winterharte, blaue Seerose?*

Hallo zusammen,

dass an der Entwicklung winterharter, blauer Seerosen schon sehr lange gearbeitet wird habe ich auch schon gelesen, aber über einen Erfolg noch nicht. Sollte das wirklich gelungen sein, würde sich der "Erfinder" sicher nicht mit einem banalen Hinweis zufrieden geben, sondern diese   Sensation gewiss werbeträchtig ausschlachten.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: DIE winterharte, blaue Seerose?*

Hi Mirko,

das es plötzlich winterharte __ blaue Seerosen geben soll glaub ich nicht. Ist wahrscheinlich wie bei den Prachtschmerlen. Viele wollen sie im Aquarium  nachgezogen haben, aber Beweise können sie natürlich nicht vorlegen das es geklappt hat.

Blaue Nymphaeen stammen ja alle aus den Tropen. Es ja selbst bei den subtropischen gelben eingekreuzten keine vollkommenen winterharten, wie soll es dann erst bei noch wesentlich wärmebedürftigeren blauen klappen .

Ist halt wie überall in den Versandkatalogen von diversen Pflanzenversendern. Da werden plötzlich Tropenpflanzen (bei Ba.... wars mal Ananas comosum und Vanila planipes) als voll winterharte Gartenpflanzen mit riesigen Erträgen verkauft. . Wer sich so was bestellte wird sicherlich enttäuscht gewesen sein wenn sie selbst den letzten Winter nicht ausgehalten haben   . Was ganz neues verkauft sich halt besonders gut (vor allem wenn die Besteller von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung haben)   

PS. Wenn die Firmen nicht mal die lateinischen Namen der Pflanzen richtig schreiben können (die Sumpfzypressen heißt Taxodium nicht Texodum) bin ich eh mißtrauisch

MfG Frank


----------



## karsten. (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: DIE winterharte, blaue Seerose?*

Hallo

DAS ist wieder so ein Grenzweg

Winterhart , .................wie ?   so wie der Letzte   

natürlich arbeitet die Erderwärmung schon für uns .........

französische Winzer kaufen Weinberge in England ........

Oldehoff ist schon ein sehr renommiertes Unternehmen .

(das davon lebt ZU VERKAUFEN..............)

Um auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen sollte man
die Bedürfnisse der tropischen und subtropischen Pflanzen beachten....

Ein Ausschlag der Amplitude im Winter und die Sache ist vorbei !  


also wer so was immer wieder wegsteckt , nur zu !


ich geh den leichteren Weg !   

mfG


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: DIE winterharte, blaue Seerose?*

Hallo.

Ich glab zwar auch nicht das es eine winterharte ist aber ich habe trozdem mal angefragt welches es genau ist und ob es auch Bilder gibt. Mal sehen.

Aber es wird bestimmt keine des Subgenus Nymphaea, also der winterharten sein. Wenn dann eine sehr kältetolerante tropische.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: DIE winterharte, blaue Seerose?*



			
				Sachiel schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich habe trozdem mal angefragt welches es genau ist und ob es auch Bilder gibt. Mal sehen.



Genau das haben wir auch getan, zweimal sogar, als wir vor einiger Zeit die Page der Fa. Oldehoff gefunden haben. Leider bekamen wir nie eine Antwort, schade  . Interessiert hätte uns zum Beispiel auch die Frage, warum die Fa. ausgerechnet diese Sorte nicht verschickt  .

Im Herbst haben wir vor ein paar Tage in den Bayrischen Wald zu fahren, vielleicht schauen wir mal dort vorbei und fragen persönlich nach, wenn nicht einer von Euch doch eine Antwort auf eine Anfrage bekommt. Klasse wäre es natürlich, wenn Ihr, sollte eine Antwort der Fa. eingehen, diese hier einstellen könntet ...


----------



## Elfriede (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: DIE winterharte, blaue Seerose?*

Hallo Mirko,

die kältetolerantesten, tropischen Seerosen sind die viviparen Sorten. Vor drei oder vier Jahren hat mir Werner fünf verschiedene Sorten geliefert, doch keine einzige davon hat hier auf Paros überlebt, obwohl es hier keinen Frost gibt. Im letzten Jahr hat mir Werner noch einmal zwei blaue geliefert, die den letzten Winter im Teich überlebt haben, wie Du weißt. Ich denke, dass nur der ausgesprochen milde Winter ihr Überleben bewirkt hat. Ich werde es natürlich wieder probieren, aber viel Hoffnung habe ich nicht, blaue, __ tropische Seerosen dauerhaft in meinem Teich halten zu können. Für einen nördlichen Teich kann ich mir tropische Seerosen selbst in milden Wintern nicht vorstellen. Von Werner weiß ich, dass sie bei einer Wassertemperatur von mindestens 9° eine Überlebenschance haben. 9° werde ich mit Mühe hier auf Paros haben, in kälteren Wintern vielleicht auch hin und wieder nur 7°. Auch Stefan S brachte in Südfrankreich keine Tropischen über den Winter.

Ich hoffe, dass Du auf Deine Anfrage eine glaubwürdige Antwort bekommst.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Nymphaion (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIE winterharte, blaue Seerose?*

Hallo,


es gibt ganz definitiv noch keine winterharte blaue Seerose. Wer diese Züchtung hinbekommt, der lässt sie patentieren und wird stinkreich. Die 'blaue' von der hier die Rede ist, habe ich vermutlich vor Jahren auf Bildern gesehen. Ich kann nicht beurteilen ob die Pflanze eine Kreuzung aus winterhart und tropisch war (schon das wäre eine Sensation), aber ich kann die Farbe beurteilen - und die war weiß! Wenn es da eine Spur von Blau geben sollte, dann ist sie gut versteckt.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: DIE winterharte, blaue Seerose?*

Ohh hallo Werner. 

Schön dich hier zu sehen!

Jetzt kann ich dir ja hier mit meinen Fragen auf die Nerven gehen.  

Nee, Spaß bei Seite. Hab ich mir schon gedacht das es keine winterharte, blaue Seerose ist. Eine Antwort habe ich übrigens noch nicht.


----------



## thogoer (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: DIE winterharte, blaue Seerose?*

Wie siehts aus, es sind ja ein paar Jahre vergangen......
lg thogoer


----------



## Nymphaion (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: DIE winterharte, blaue Seerose?*

Hallo,

es sieht so aus dass es mittlerweile eine winterharte blaue Seerose gab: `Siam Blue Hardy`, eine Kreuzung aus winterharter und tropischer Seerose. Die Pflanze wurde in Thailand gezüchtet und weigerte sich standhaft sich vermehren zu lassen. Keine der Methoden, mit denen man winterharte oder __ tropische Seerosen vermehren kann, funktionierte bei ihr. 2011 ging die Mutterpflanze bei den Überschwemmungen in Thailand buchstäblich `den Bach runter`. Das wars im Moment mit der winterharten blauen. Es muss wieder von vorn angefangen werden.


----------



## thogoer (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: DIE winterharte, blaue Seerose?*

Hallo Werner
Danke für die Antwort, na immerhin weiss man den Weg. Gerade habe ich etwas zu Thema gefunden: Intersubgeneric ISG von Mike Giles. Meine Englischkenntnisse reichen da nicht aus. 
@Werner, weist Du da näheres?


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Feb. 2015)

http://www.traumseerose.de/mein-zuchtbericht/

die sind auch eher Pink


----------



## bernhardh (22. Feb. 2015)

Dann hast du diese Seite übersehen:
http://www.watergardenersinternational.org/journal/3-2/pairat/page1.html
Geht schon, oder? Ich hoffe aus meiner ISG Siam Purple wird es was! Bestellt wäre sie... :-D


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Feb. 2015)

Hi,

die "Siam Blue Hardy" (die aber ja auch eher akut rosastichig als blau war) hatte sich ja wohl als "impotent" (nicht weiter vermehrbar) herausgestellt und ging später , wie oben vor 2,5 Jahren Werner schon schrieb, verloren

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (23. Feb. 2015)

Ist diese violett genug?

http://www.lilieswatergardens.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/mike-giles-ISG.jpg


Wer es immer noch nicht glaubt und auf Facebook angemeldet ist, geht auf Mike Giles Profil und schaut in seine Bilderalben. Da sind genug violette ISG-Hybriden zu sehen. Auch sehr dunkle.
https://www.facebook.com/turtleislandmike


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Feb. 2015)

Epalzeorhynchos schrieb:


> Ist diese violett genug?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, ist schick. Deine?
Aber nicht blau.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (23. Feb. 2015)

Nein, nicht meine. Ist ebenfalls von Mike Giles.

Und zum Thema "blau". Das haben wir doch hier schon geklärt! 

Blaue winterharte Seerose? Jetzt doch ?


----------



## sltmanickam (24. Feb. 2015)

Lieber Mitglieder 
Ihr wart so skeptisch im Jahr 2007 
Und jetzt 2015 
Bitte schauen in 8 Jahren was alles passiert.
Mittlerweile bietet sogar Herr Wallner die winterharte lilablaue Sserosen von Pairat Songpanich  aus Thailand an, der vor Jahren daran skeptisch und nicht geglaubt hat. Sogar fast 150€.


----------

